# Luxire Dress Shirts



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*https://luxire.com*/ is a new website making good ready-to-wear dress shirt sand aiming to produce high quality made to measure shirts. 

"Dress shirts that fit", is a difficult slogan to live up to for a ready-to-wear shirt maker. I would say that Arnaud Rousseau can claim a right to that tagline.

The website is taking the right approach - easy to read (no white letters on a big black background - which I personally hate), easy to navigate and order. Shirts start at $30 to 60. (Yes that is not a typo)!

I ordered these patterns:
1x Blue Checks Stripe - Blue / 16/34-35 for $29.99

1x Sky Blue Hairline Stripes / 16.5 /35-36 for $29.99

I like Luxire dress shirts approach to fit. In terms of size, they are pretty standard for most boutique shirtmakers. In my measurements, they were close to the fit of Brooks Brothers. But what makes it even better is the tailoring. The mid-section is tapered, sleeves are slim and the armholes are slightly smaller. Overall, the shirts give you a more stylish and slimmer look than most ready-to-wear shirts. No billowing fabric at your.

The quality and attention to detail is way above the price. Good100% cotton fabric, 7 front buttons with a horizontal bottom button hole,fused, layered collar, 20 stitches per inch, split yoke on most shirts,mother-of-pearl buttons, removable steel collar-stays, yes steel collar stays.

The blue checks I ordered is one of those fun patterns that work well as a sport shirt or a dress shirt with a necktie is less serious occasions.

The hairline stripe would work well for most business occasions.They currently have an excellent mix of designs and colors.
One less desirable feature, is that the shirts have adjustable sleeves - two cuff buttons -- you choose the one for your sleeve length.

As if the fit is not surprising enough, the pricing does make you think. My first reaction after looking at the price was that it probably was one of the run-of-the-mill mass shirt makers with a fancy tagline. But, after seeing the fabric, quality, fit and attention to detail, -- these shirts are certainly a bargain.

Shirts start at $30 and go up to $60. Free shipping, free returns and satisfaction guarantee makes it beyond compare. 
Plus they offer a large selection of tasteful silk knots cufflinks for around only $4 a set!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Photos*


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out something.

I believe I am approximately a 17.5 and 35/36, but I don't find that size available in several shirts I looked, nor in their sizing chart.

Am I looking in the wrong place? Will a representative of their company be posting here? 

Thank you.

:icon_viking:

Edit/Follow up: I went back to the website and a chat box opened up, the person confirmed that they simply don't make my size, unfortunately. The chat box is very convenient for questions and so forth, just too bad they don't make my size.

Eh that's what I get for being too fat. 

But. . . after some delay another message has come up stating that they will be adding more sizes in January and also will be doing MTM. They are aiming for a turnaround time of 5 working days on the MTM, which would be rather amazing, wouldn't it?

He says if I order one now and it doesn't fit well, it can be returned to New Jersey, from where they ship. Free shipping both ways as well.

Nice looking stuff, I'm going to think twice about ordering what they have now, which is a 17.5 with a 37 sleeve, I think it is just too long. Probably wait till January.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you Andy for the review. 

To introduce myself to the forum, my name is Arnaud Rousseau and I work for Luxire.com.
Will be glad to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

The shirts have a really nice collar design, but the cuffs are nothing special and the shirts all seem to have pockets.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Matt S said:


> The shirts have a really nice collar design, but the cuffs are nothing special and the shirts all seem to have pockets.


That was my suggestion to them - offer monograms, and choices for no pocket, and different cuff selections!


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice to see an easy to find size chart, the one dimension they are lacking (maybe I missed it - most other sites don't list it either) is the yoke width.


----------



## BenInCOSprings (Sep 9, 2011)

It does seem a little odd that the only payment options are PayPal or direct bank transfers. Why no option for paying with a credit card?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

BenInCOSprings said:


> It does seem a little odd that the only payment options are PayPal or direct bank transfers. Why no option for paying with a credit card?


You use your credit card on PayPal but I think it's a much safer system.


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

Where are the shirts actually made? This may be very promising but not for my closet!


----------



## shyle_lyk_style (Dec 12, 2011)

djlarz said:


> Where are the shirts actually made? This may be very promising but not for my closet!


Did buy one of their shirts and it was shipped to me from NJ. The payment also went to a NJ based company. The shirt is imported, like most other shirts in the market.


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I just try to avoid buying from china. I would also be buying the mtm option since I'm a weird size(skinny with monkey length arms). Can't seem to get access yet. I'm guessing it's not up yet.


----------



## shyle_lyk_style (Dec 12, 2011)

djlarz said:


> Thanks for the info, I just try to avoid buying from china. I would also be buying the mtm option since I'm a weird size(skinny with monkey length arms). Can't seem to get access yet. I'm guessing it's not up yet.


Am waiting for MTM too. Such fabric at these prices are mind-boggling. Appreciate Andy's recommendations.

Thanks djlarz. U got me thinking. Hit the "Click here to chat" button on the website.
Here's some tidbit from my wonderful, long, conversation with the "chatty" representative Theresa James:

"The economy affects us all, me included. I work for Luxire and am proud of its 'beyond-business' patriotic leanings"

She did not say who she would vote for 

1. "We are an American company based in Edison NJ"
2. "Using American services for most back office processes, American shipping, European fabrics, threads, interlinings, Australian buttons, tailored in India employing talent from around the world, including America"
3. "...our plan is to setup a large shirt manufacturing facility in the US by 2013. The process has been initiated. What can enable and expedite it is the business from customers like yourself."
4. "Our management team is part of the 'Proudly Made in America' think-tank. The positive impact we intend to make on the American economy is big."

Said a lot of other things am reluctant to reproduce here, but, made me feel very good. Reason enough to have faith

Good quality at these prices are actually reason enough.


----------



## djlarz (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great conversation. Guess made in India is better than China and hopefully they are able to get the facility built by 2013 as advertised. Your right, at these prices if they can provide the same level of service that has been purported by other companies endorsed by Andy they could be a game changer to say the least.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

BenInCOSprings said:


> It does seem a little odd that the only payment options are PayPal or direct bank transfers. Why no option for paying with a credit card?





Andy said:


> You use your credit card on PayPal but I think it's a much safer system.


Thank you Andy.

Dear BenInCOSprings, We now accept credit cards.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

An update:

I chatted with a customer service rep online today, she said the MTM is due to get off the ground next week.

Further, in response to my questions, she stated:



> We have worked with the mills for pre-shrinking of the fabrics, thus no dramatic shrinkage can be expected. We are also taking into account a 2% shrink, which is added to the shirt size while tailoring


Just wanted to pass that information along.

:icon_viking:


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

I recently ordred a white dress shirt with a 15 neck and 32/33 sleeve. The neck size is comfortable so far but the sleeves are about an inch too short for my arms. When I put on my suit, the sleeves become hidden in the jacket sleeves. The shirt fits just a bit too tight for my body (I am 5'10 160lbs, slender build) Although the shirt comes at a very good pricce and "looks" nice, the material has a "rough" feel. I've read that many on the forum don't like a pocket on their dress shirts but I happen to prefer one and like that these shirts have a chest pocket, just in case I don't have jacket handy and I want to place my glasses in my pocket or store a good looking girls' phone number inside it


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

trent77 said:


> I recently ordred a white dress shirt with a 15 neck and 32/33 sleeve. The neck size is comfortable so far but the sleeves are about an inch too short for my arms. When I put on my suit, the sleeves become hidden in the jacket sleeves. The shirt fits just a bit too tight for my body (I am 5'10 160lbs, slender build) Although the shirt comes at a very good pricce and "looks" nice, the material has a "rough" feel. I've read that many on the forum don't like a pocket on their dress shirts but I happen to prefer one and like that these shirts have a chest pocket, just in case I don't have jacket handy and I want to place my glasses in my pocket or store a good looking girls' phone number inside it :smile:


Hi Trent, As our website mentions, we offer an unconditional Satisfaction Guarantee. We would really like each person wearing a Luxire shirt be happy about it and be proud of his possession. 
Do feel free to contact us for setting it right for you.

Also, as we are working on launching Custom Fits very soon, any issues about size will soon be gone.

For the Custom Shirts, we are adding some of the most exclusive fabrics at unbelievable prices, sourced from the best European mills.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

arnaudr said:


> Hi Trent, As our website mentions, we offer an unconditional Satisfaction Guarantee. We would really like each person wearing a Luxire shirt be happy about it and be proud of his possession.
> Do feel free to contact us for setting it right for you.
> 
> Also, as we are working on launching Custom Fits very soon, any issues about size will soon be gone.
> ...


THank you for the information regarding your shirts. I will be in touch.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

To the suggestions already made, I would add that they should get rid of the adjustable cuffs. To me, that always makes it look like a cheap shirt.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Jovan said:


> To the suggestions already made, I would add that they should get rid of the adjustable cuffs. To me, that always makes it look like a cheap shirt.


Thank you Jovan. For the new line of shirts we have in production, the extra cuff button is no longer being added.


----------



## JackKelly (Dec 20, 2011)

I wore one of their shirts this morning. Nothing fancy, but very nice quality.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Luxire custom has finally launched. Made using some of the cherished traditional practices of shirt making starting with a paper pattern to hand finishing of critical areas, I think we make really good shirts now.

In terms of sizing, we are really accurate or your money back. Fabrics are from the top European mills, buttons are tall MOP, threads and trip are top notch.

We are offering unlimited customizations. There are a few to choose from but you can tell us what you need: unfused collars, both side fused collars, 3 button cuffs, darts, traditional long collars, name it, we will do it for you.

Our custom shirts are delivered in 5 business days flat.

As a launch offer, all shirts are a flat $59.99 . You wont find a better deal.

If a shirt is on your mind, look no further. You will not regret.

https://custom.luxire.com


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I just ordered a couple from the new custom line. Arnaud has been patient in answering my detailed questions and meeting my nitpicky requests. I look forward to the shirts, and will post a review after I've washed and worn them.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Dear Luxire,

When is someone going to be home on your live chat help? ? ?


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Dear zzdocxx,
Sincere apologies for not being available on chat as often as we would have liked to be.
We have not yet hired a professional support team and the chat is manned by the couple of us who also manage the website and the manufacturing of the shirts and everything else.

You can send us an email through the contact us link at the bottom of the pages. We reply usually within minutes but not later than a few hours.

I promise you that the support will get better over the next few weeks.

Sincere apologies once again.

Regards,
Arnaud Rousseau


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I received the two shirts this morning:










The checked shirt is a Monti fabric and the white one is the "warzone" oxford by Getzner. The construction is very fine. The fit is perfect, and it didn't change at all after a warm wash and hot tumble dry.

Customer service has been stellar. I've emailed them a several questions and received very thorough, satisfactory answers. (Unlined, unfused collars? Yes.) The five working-day turnaround time is just short of unbelievable.

Imo, they're excellent shirts and I'll be ordering more. At the cost they're being offered at, I predict an explosion of them on the forum.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

If I were to require a password I would supply a place to set a password.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

I might order if you had some no-iron fabrics. Yes, I know, but I like it.


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

Hitch said:


> If I were to require a password I would supply a place to set a password.


Apologies for the inconvenience Hitch. The way it is setup is that you can either login if you already have an account created or checkout as guest with an option to create an account in step 3.

Thanks, Arya


----------



## arnaudr (Oct 30, 2011)

J.Marko said:


> I might order if you had some no-iron fabrics. Yes, I know, but I like it.


We do have a few easy-care that are not treated with 'those' stuff. These wold look perfect after a light iron and would be wearable straight out of the dryer.

https://custom.luxire.com/collections/dress-shirts/products/diamond-textured-white

https://custom.luxire.com/collectio...-with-subtle-navy-blue-grid-by-monti-of-italy

https://custom.luxire.com/collections/dress-shirts/products/navy-blue-with-white-grid


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I can attest to this one being pretty much wrinkle-free.

https://custom.luxire.com/collections/dress-shirts/products/luxire-priviledge-collection-blue-white-hairline-stripesHere's a pic of it:



As you can see, it wrinkles much less than the warzone oxford, which is still a very nice fabric:


----------



## Rankiz (Jan 7, 2010)

Just placed an order, can't wait.


----------



## solipsism (Oct 13, 2012)

just placed my 4th order for shirts #8 and 9. I'm kind of curious about the collar stays though - on my first order (2 shirts) I received 4 sets, two sets each of two different lengths. On my second order (3 shirts) I received two sets, and on my third order (2 shirts) I received 0. Nominally I have plenty of collar stays, but the Luxire stays are quite impressive and of a more useful length than most of my spares.

My favorite so far is probably the pink/navy bengal stripes, for anyone who may be interested.


----------



## Randy Y (Apr 19, 2012)

solipsism said:


> My favorite so far is probably the pink/navy bengal stripes, for anyone who may be interested.


I recently got a shirt in that fabric and like it a lot as well. I missed out on the included collar stay 'set' over the weekend  (Leather collar stay case filled up with collar stays).

Oh well, such is life


----------



## Rankiz (Jan 7, 2010)

Should get some more attention, the best MTM shirt maker I have experienced.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

^ Pics?


----------

